# Trap types



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

What are the pros and cons of using a pvc elbow or a wooden drop trap other than cost?


----------



## novanod1966 (Sep 6, 2012)

this is a very good question and would also like to know the different types of traps. their pros and cons.....

bob traps
sputnik
pvc
danish trap......

which is the best to use?? 

bumping up for possible discussion...thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I know a guy with rollers who uses the PVC elbow. It works well, and he said that he likes it because they cannot get back out, like they could sometimes do with some other traps.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Have to agree with that, as I had a couple of birds who knew how to get back out thru the wooden trap, they were, regular houdini's  . *


----------



## novanod1966 (Sep 6, 2012)

thanks for the replies.... do the pigeons train easily to the PVC drop trap? i made a homeade version of the sputnik which looks good and they use .... was unsure of the pigeons being comfortable using the 45 pvc trap

don


----------

